# hellooooo new here!



## smarie13

Hi, this is my first time using this. Well first off I could never be any more happier to be expecting a little one :) due October 8th and Im currently 9 weeks and 5 days!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

Welcome to BnB :flower:


----------



## Zebra2023

Welcome :wave:


----------



## Elljo3

:wave:

Welcome x


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Chris77

:hi: Welcome to BnB!


----------



## babybaker2011

Welcome and congrats!


----------

